# lenkrad deaktivieren?



## nixibus (16. Dezember 2005)

hi,

ich benutze für live for speed das logitech wingman formula force pro.

kann ich das lenkrad irgendwie deaktivieren, ohne es abzustecken? ich will es z.B. nicht als controller in x2 haben...   

viele grüße
felix


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt irgendwo eine Prioritätenliste für die Controlerreihenfolge.
Die greift aber nicht immer.
In manchen Spielen kann man die Controller auch separat auswählen.
Im Endeffekt hilft doch nur "abstecken".


----------



## nixibus (16. Dezember 2005)

ZAM am 16.12.2005 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt irgendwo eine Prioritätenliste für die Controlerreihenfolge.
> Die greift aber nicht immer.
> In manchen Spielen kann man die Controller auch separat auswählen.
> Im Endeffekt hilft doch nur "abstecken".



fürs abstecken fahr ich zu oft auto...   

ich probier mal mein gamepad auch anzustecken und als erste priorität festzulegen...

danke
felix


----------

